
5 Cool Innovations Already Happening in Spatial OS - ShanaM
https://spatialos.improbable.io/community/cool-innovations-that-are-already-happening-in-spatialos
======
HansGruber
Do you have any more information about how you solved the distributed physics
problem: "Distributed physics is an extremely hard problem for games to solve.
SpatialOS makes this much easier by automatically managing the interactions
between many different types of game engine or microservice, such as physics
engines."

~~~
ggambetta
That's part of our "secret sauce", but you can read more about the topic here:
improbable.io/2016/01/27/distributed-physics-without-server-boundaries

------
nealmueller
Can swarm workers be programmed to control vast flocks on Lambda?

